
First half of 2016 hit record-setting global warmth - kartD
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/07/first-half-of-2016-hit-record-setting-global-warmth/
======
Illniyar
As far as I understand it the El Niño event has nothing to do with global
warming, did I understand correctly?

